# Jobe...how's this?



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

You are absolutely incredible!

I love the light casted down on the watermelon slice, Offers that bit of class yet keeping it whimsical with the lettering very nice, I love it!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Now I'm trying to figure out how to add tiny bubbles to it!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2008)

I like it Joan!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

Joan said:


> Now I'm trying to figure out how to add tiny bubbles to it!



That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm thinking a glass of my buttery chard might put me in the mood!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

My God Man.............. How do you know!? My wife and I are deciding what wine to take to the Hot Tub, I picked my last bottle of buttery Chard from 2 years ago............... How funny is that....

I also have one thats has cleared and is ready to be bottled, I need to get that done this weekend.

I'm gonna take a few days off so I can get some of my wine stuff done. I have:

5 gallons Chard to bottle
5 gallons of Piesporter to bottle
3 gallons Water melon Merlot to bottle

Chocolate orange Port to start
Old vines Zin to start
CC Amarone to start
Muscadine to start
Blueberry to start
Pumkin to start

Then I need to get my garden in order.

I have my tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, artichokes and a few other things started in my greenhouse shelfs.

I have 5 currant plants that I have to make a bed for and transplant out of my garden.

But right now I have a bottle of wine and a beautiful lady (in a skimpy bathing suit) waiting for me............ BYE BYE.........


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Jobe, how's this?


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't know how you do that but it is awesome!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you! 

Well...I started with an AllPosters.com slice of watermelon. As soon as I found it, I knew how I wanted the label to look. I loved the black background! It makes it elegant! Then it was a matter of opening it up in Photoshop and adding a bit more black for the background and the text layers. The bubbles took a bit of work (I couldn't get them small enough!!) but once I got a group of them on a layer, I duplicated the layer about 5 times, arranged them how I liked and... Wha-la!


----------



## Poacher (Feb 20, 2008)

That is a very very nice label. I don't think the bubbles do it much good. The rest of the label looks so clean and simple. The bubbles don't match IMHO. But it is a VERY nice label.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about



Piesporter or if that's even the way to spell it! I just didn't have any sort of feeling about it. I looked it up and found out they grow a lot of the grapes in the Mosel region of Germany so went looking for a photo of your vinyard, Jobe.



To be honest, this label underwhelms me!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry Joan, I hadn't had much time the past couple of days.

I like the Piesporter label. I have several German landscapes that I have tried to make labels out of but could never figure out a way to get the words on the label so they can be read. I like the idea of the oval, opaque background to put the words on. I like the sparkling watermelon aslo, keeping the two watermelons similar I think is a good idea, and will look good on the rack. I don't think the label has to say "Bubbly" as much as the bottle shape will.

Good job on all 3 labels,






thank you


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 22, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me with your labels. They are always excellent and this one is no different. Nice Work!


Scuba


----------



## Joanie (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, Scuba!

Jobe, I'm glad they meet with your approval!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice labels joan. You did a great job on them


----------

